# Боль в верхней части стопы около пальцев. Боль при ходьбе



## LifeDeath (13 Апр 2018)

Всем привет! Мне 22 года, раньше проблем с суставами и связками вроде не было. Примерно 14 дней назад начала болеть левая стопа. Имеется небольшая припухлость (на фото). Боль в основном чувствуется при ходьбе, а именно при "перекатывании" стопы с пятки на носок. После ходьбы ощущается ноющая боль в стопе еще около +-пару часов. С утра боль не чувствуется, пока не начну ходить (видимо из-за того что нога не двигалась ночью). Хожу относительно много, по 8 - 10 километров почти каждый день уже 5 лет и такой проблемы не было. Боль ощущается примерно у оснований пальцев и чуть ниже. По характеру ноющая, достаточно сильная, но не критично. Максимум приходится именно на момент "отталкивания" левой ногой при ходьбе, когда весь вес тела на ней. Если на припухшую область надавить то также чувствуется боль.
Последние 30 дней принимаю таблетки: фенотропил (1 в день), мексидол (2 в день), комбилипен (2 в день), диакарб (3 в неделю).
Ниже приложу несколько фото. Первые два - просто фотографии, третье - примерно обозначена область где опухает, четвертое - область при нажатии в любом месте на которую чувствуется боль.
Прошу помочь, подсказать что это может быть. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2018)

УЗИ этого места-Невралгия или Невринома Мортона.
Анализы на СОЭ, СРБ, Мочевую кислоту.
И к ортопеду на физиотерапию, блокаду этого места, стельки навсегда и лфк специальное для стопы.


----------



## LifeDeath (13 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ! Есть еще маленький вопрос - читал что при оперативном лечении может частично пропасть чувствительность. Не знаете, это обычно распространяется только на часть стопы, или может на всю стопу или ногу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2018)

На пальцы.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (14 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> стельки навсегда


Подскажите пожалуйста, почему может усиливаться боль в основании пальцев(как у автора теме) при применении стелек? 
-если не использовать стельки, а ходить более мягкой обуви(кроссовки)- боль значительно меньше при одинаковых нагрузках?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2018)

А что боли надо посмотреть, если невралгия, то от стелек правильных облегчение.
Если невринома-то скорее всего не ото чего нет облечения, операция.
Если артроз, то возможно и усиление, тогда постепенное втягивание в ношение стелек от 30 минут, физиотерапия, блокады, лфк. Очень хорошо идет УВТ.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> от стелек правильных облегчение.


Жёсткие ортостельки сделанные по ноге не подходят.
Вызывают усиление боли.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> невринома


Исключили


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> артроз


Какик обследования нужны для подтверждения данного диагноза?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> постепенное втягивание в ношение стелек от 30 минут


И постепенное втягивание не помогает...

Облегчает движение мягкая обувь, мягкие стельки(из Спортмастера, гелевые стельки), тепло(как сухое, так парафин).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Скорее не те стельки. Вариант те, но узкая обувь.
Узи, рентген, правильный доктор.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вариант те, но узкая обувь.


Не ношу узкую обувь.

Спасибо за ответы, Федор Петрович.

Парезной ноге стельки почему не нравятся.(при применении, нога отзывается болью в основании пальцев по верхней поверхности, затем происходит онемение пальцев, затем тяжесть в икре и прострел от большого пальца ноги через икру в бедро. Если стельки не использовать или использовать мягкие, то состояние лучше и стабильнее.)

Поэтому и возник вопрос, может ортостельки и не нужны?


А артроз  получается следствие пареза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Артроз и без пареза возможен, а с плоскостопием и парезом, будет скорее.
Если в стельках плохо, то зачем они нужны!?
.. и опыт, сын ошибок трудных....


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> .. и опыт, сын ошибок трудных....


Вот и учимся на опыте и ошибках, граблях....



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если в стельках плохо, то зачем они нужны!?


Теперь знаю, что плохо.
А не попробовав откуда бы я узнала, что мне не подходят?

Да и врачам привыкла доверять и исполнять все предписания и назначения.
Врач сказал, что хуже не будет. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Артроз и без пареза возможен, а с плоскостопием и парезом, будет скорее.


Плоскостопие минимальное.(но есть!)
Спасибо за ответы и уделённое время.


----------

